# Any experience with Silver Flying Fox?



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to no avail to find anyone who's had these fish. They look just like SAE's but their body is all silver no lines.

They go by several names: 
Common name:
Silver Flying Fox, Fishnet Flying Fox, and the Reticulated Flying Fox. 

Scientific Name: Crossocheilus reticulatus

Here is just about the only thing I've found on them besides a few vague species descriptions. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqMzCR2gb0

Mine have only been in the tank for 2 days, and I havent watched them all that much. From what I've observed so far is that they are behaving a lot like my Ottos; swim around here and there grazing on diatoms or w/e I have seen the feeding where there is BBA and they seem to go around it. I have seen them grave briefly on staghorn, nothing to write home about yet. Mine are rather small still doe. Another thing is that I'm pretty sure they really like my Cabomba , to the point where I'm pretty sure I see a few leaves with some dmg.


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

I personally have never kept these but from what I have read up on them they seem to be the same as SAE. If you are wanting them to eat your BBA you more than likely will have to starve them. Try and not let them eat when you feed the other fish. I would think that they have other food sources that they are eating first and that is why they are not touching the BBA.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

it seems like someone posted on having them recently. Did you search this section? Might find something that way.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

From quickly looking this fish up, it appears that this species gets to 6 and a half inches long or perhaps a bit bigger and is a shoaling fish, so I hope you have a good sized tank for this animal...


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

Grah the great said:


> From quickly looking this fish up, it appears that this species gets to 6 and a half inches long or perhaps a bit bigger and is a shoaling fish, so I hope you have a good sized tank for this animal...


Yeah they're similar to SAE's in that you buy them knowing full well they will get to big and you either gift them or give them back to the LFS. My LFS is more than happy to take back fish like this. Plus usually when they get that big they stop eating algae anyways.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

If they're anything like its cousin, the flying fox, it'll be semi-aggressive and territorial as it gets older.


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

Nice, I just watched one of mine eat Staghorn. It ate a large portion of Staghorn, and nearly cleaned the whole leaf off.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, my flying fox would nibble on the bba at first but not as much as the silver from the YouTube video.

He eventually gave up algae when he got fat and older.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I've been growing a group of 4 out for a few months now and I think they are basically like SAE in terms of behavior and interactions and all that. My 75 has some BBA, I'm waiting on them to grow a little bigger before throwing them into the mix but I'm expecting them to have some fun cleaning that stuff up. I haven't noticed any major aggression, at least no more than what an SAE will do anyways.


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

HybridHerp said:


> I've been growing a group of 4 out for a few months now and I think they are basically like SAE in terms of behavior and interactions and all that. My 75 has some BBA, I'm waiting on them to grow a little bigger before throwing them into the mix but I'm expecting them to have some fun cleaning that stuff up. I haven't noticed any major aggression, at least no more than what an SAE will do anyways.


thank you for providing your experience


----------

